# Trump names Uber CEO Travis Kalanick to advisory team



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://thehill.com/policy/technology/310321-trump-names-elon-musk-uber-ceo-to-advisory-team


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://thehill.com/policy/technology/310321-trump-names-elon-musk-uber-ceo-to-advisory-team


Dept. of Transportation ?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Elon Musk advisor to Trump!

That's great news. **** Travis!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Or subversive covert foreign campaigns ?
Subversive domestic campaigns ?
" Travis,we need someone to Outright Lie to the American People.
Travis,you have a Proven Track Record of absolutely disdainful lies to those who do the most for you.
We need someone to tell Americans working twice as long for 1/2 the pay is Good for them,and Earns Them More. ( social security is broke,we need them working till they drop dead) Travis ,we need someone who can screw the Public with a straight face. You're our man ".
P.S. we need Russia to be boogy man again .military hardware sales are slumping. Weapons are the only thing made in America the world wants anymore. We need to scare the American people into financing new Research & Development.
We can't have them feeding hungry children,we must bomb them for 100 times the price !


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It's interesting since many of Trumps hotel and restaurant employees rely heavily on tips. Will Travis advice Trump to do away with tipping at all his properties? I wonder how well that would pan out(?) lol


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Travis has no integrity and should not be part of any administration team. 
On the other hand, Elon is altruistic and a great choice to balance the military industrial establishment in trump's team.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Travis has no integrity and should not be part of any administration team.
> On the other hand, Elon is altruistic and a great choice to balance the military industrial establishment in trump's team.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Travis has no integrity and should not be part of any administration team.
> On the other hand, Elon is altruistic and a great choice to balance the military industrial establishment in trump's team.


Watch Elon run for president in a decade or two.
But then,they would want him to " Divest" from his projects.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

But can he set the IMF leader up with the RIGHT hotel maid if he claims the EURO will make the Dollar obsolete ?
( silly Globalist bankers,how's the Union ?) Ask Japanese investors of the 80's how they enjoyed their ' shake down cruise' from the Good Ole Boys club. Surrrre we will buy the country back at .20¢ on the Dollar,we will hook you up cause we like you.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Watch Elon run for president in a decade or two.


That would be an impressive feat for somebody born in South Africa...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

renbutler said:


> That would be an impressive feat for somebody born in South Africa...


They will vote away the Constitution for free flat screen t.v.'s by then,so no problem. After all,it was written by " Racists".


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

renbutler said:


> That would be an impressive feat for somebody born in South Africa...


They were ready to change the Constitution for the Governator til it came out he had that son from the affair with the nanny that he tried to keep hushed.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> They were ready to change the Constitution for the Governator...


No, they weren't. 

There's been occasional talk of such changes, but they are extremely difficult to accomplish. There's no indication whatsoever that 38+ states were clamoring to amend the Constitution to achieve eligibility for Schwarzenegger (or anybody else).


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They will vote away the Constitution for free flat screen t.v.'s by then,so no problem. After all,it was written by " Racists".


Amending the Constitution is not a democratic process. It's handled by state and federal legislatures in representation of their constituents.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Amending the Constitution is not a democratic process. It's handled by state and federal legislatures in representation of their constituents.


The lobbyists will have to spend more.
" Keep your eyes on the road,your hands upon the wheel".- J. Morrison.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

renbutler said:


> That would be an impressive feat for somebody born in South Africa...


As opposed to eastern Africa? I kid! In case some of you are geographically challenged, Kenya is in eastern Africa.



renbutler said:


> in representation of their constituents.


I heartily disagree with that. In fact, it would seem from recent election(s) that most of America disagrees that their "representatives" have been representing them.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> I heartily disagree with that. In fact, it would seem from recent election(s) that most of America disagrees that their "representatives" have been representing them.


You get what you vote for.

Don't like it? Vote them out. Don't like the alternative? Run for office.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

This is such a double-edged sword. Elon Musk is a great decision but do we really have to explain why Travis is not?

If anything Trump put him close in order to force Travis to make Uber great again lol


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Here is the NY Times story


http://www.nytimes.com/pages/dining/index.html


*'I'm Here to Help,' Trump Tells Tech Executives *
The meeting between President-elect Donald J. Trump and the nation's tech elite was hyped as something out of "The Apprentice": The new boss tells his minions to shape up. It turned out to be a charm offensive, a kind of "Dancing With the Silicon Valley Stars."

"This is a truly amazing group of people," the president-elect said on Wednesday in a 25th-floor conference room at Trump Tower in Manhattan. The gathering included Jeff Bezos of Amazon; Elon Musk of Tesla; Timothy D. Cook of Apple; Sheryl Sandberg of Facebook; Larry Page and Eric Schmidt of Alphabet, Google's parent company; and Satya Nadella of Microsoft, among others. "I'm here to help you folks do well," Mr. Trump said.

He kept going in that vein. "There's nobody like you in the world," he enthused. "In the world! There's nobody like the people in this room." Anything that the government "can do to help this go along," he made clear, "we're going to be there for you."

And that was just in the first few minutes. The candidate who warned during the presidential campaign that Amazon was going to have antitrust problems, that Apple needed to build its iPhones in the United States instead of China, was nowhere to be seen.

Even after the press was ushered out, the meeting continued its genial way. Among the topics discussed, according to several corporate executives and a transition official briefed on the meeting, who asked for anonymity because they were not authorized to speak publicly, were vocational education and the need for more of it, the promise and peril of trade with China and immigration (Mr. Trump wants "smart and talented people here"). The president-elect also asked the executives to see if they could not apply data analysis technology to detect and help get rid of government waste.

There are plans for quarterly meetings of a smaller group of tech executives, to be organized by Mr. Trump's son-in-law and adviser, Jared Kushner, said one of the executives briefed on the meeting. They will focus mainly on immigration and education issues.

The meeting lasted more than 90 minutes, longer than expected. Mr. Trump was seated next to Peter Thiel, the tech investor who is a member of the president-elect's transition team. In another sign of Mr. Trump mixing family, business and government hats, three of his adult children - Donald Jr., Ivanka and Eric - also attended.

"I won't tell you the hundreds of calls we've had asking to come to this meeting," Mr. Trump told his guests. Everyone laughed.

To get to the 25th-floor conference room, the tech leaders entered the golden elevators of Trump Tower the same way anyone would - by punching a button. This gave the news media, cordoned off a few feet away, time to shout questions. None of the executives took the bait.

Neither did they talk on the way out, although by that time the building was being closed for Trump Tower's holiday party. Safra Catz, the co-chief of Oracle who attended the meeting, gave a thumbs up.

Mr. Bezos later issued a statement that said he found the meeting "very productive."

"I shared the view that the administration should make innovation one of its key pillars, which would create a huge number of jobs across the whole country, in all sectors, not just tech - agriculture, infrastructure, manufacturing - everywhere," he said.

The technology world had been in turmoil as the meeting drew near. Some argued the chief executives should boycott the event to show their disdain for Mr. Trump's values. Others maintained they should go and forthrightly make their values clear. And still others thought they should attend and make their accommodations with the new reality.

"There is a wide spectrum of feeling in the Valley," said Aaron Levie, the chief executive of the cloud storage company Box.

Complicating the debate was the fact that the most fervently anti-Trump elements in Silicon Valley seem to be the start-ups and venture capitalists, few of which were invited to the meeting. (Alex Karp, the chief executive of Palantir Technologies, was the only head of a privately held tech company at the meeting.)

Some tech companies were also notable for their absence. Twitter, the president-elect's medium of choice for communication, was not invited.

Twitter declined to comment on why it was not included. A campaign official complained last month in a Medium post that Twitter had killed a #CrookedHillary emoji. On Wednesday, Sean Spicer, a spokesman for Mr. Trump, said that Twitter had been left out of the meeting because of space considerations in a gathering that many other technology executives were "dying to get into."

In the days and hours before the meeting, various factions made their positions clear.

A group of engineers and other tech workers issued a statement asserting that they would refuse to participate in the creation of databases that could be used by the government to target people based on their race, religion or national origin.

The proclamation immediately drew more than 500 signatories, including employees at Google, Apple and Microsoft. During the campaign, Mr. Trump did not rule out the idea of a database of Muslims.

Another group of entrepreneurs assembled virtually this week with the same goal of preventing any erosion of civil liberties.

They also accepted "a responsibility to partner with communities where the effects of rapidly changing technologies have hurt our fellow Americans." Among those signing were Aileen Lee, a venture capitalist; Dave McClure, of the 500 Start-Ups incubator; and Lenny Mendonca, an angel investor.

Mr. Levie, of Box, was a Hillary Clinton supporter but believes in engagement with the new administration.

"We have to face reality that this is the next four years, and the best way to make sure our values are upheld is actually push on them," he said.

Other tech chief executives also took the same route. Hours before Mr. Trump's meeting with tech leaders, the president-elect announced that Mr. Musk and Travis Kalanick, Uber's chief executive, would be among those joining his Strategic and Policy Forum, which is already stacked with businesspeople from finance and other industries. Ginni Rometty, the chief executive of IBM, had previously joined the forum.

More than values and policy are at stake in the relationship between the administration and the Valley. Money is, too.

In the wake of Mr. Trump's victory, Forrester Research is cutting back its growth estimate for the United States tech market in 2017 to 4.3 percent from 5.1 percent.

One reason is simple caution, as large multinational manufacturers navigate a new and unpredictable administration.

Another reason: less tech spending by the government. "There are so many cabinet secretaries who are explicitly hostile to the mission of their agencies," said Andrew Bartels, a Forrester principal analyst.

As for 2018, there are so many ways things could go that a forecast is impossible. "It's up for grabs," the analyst said.

So, too, is the relationship of Mr. Trump and the tech industry. For the moment, though, Silicon Valley seems to have dodged a bullet.

Julie Hirschfeld Davis contributed reporting.

A version of this article appears in print on December 15, 2016, on page A19 of the New York edition with the headline: 'I'm Here to Help,' Trump Assures Tech Executives During a Genial Meeting


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

A lot of it is about the Visa program that they use to get techies over here. Also Travis did not attend, he was in India watching his company lose more money.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

For nerds. they catch up slowly.

Keep your friends close and your enemies even closer.


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Here is the NY Times story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ, a link would have been sufficient.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

tucstwo said:


> Jesus Christ, a link would have been sufficient.


Honestly, you would have preferred a link? I thought that I was making it easier for people ....
If the majority only want to see hyper-links instead of the actual article, I can do that!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Whoa those are really good choices i though he would of hired some tea party loonie tune,any how its good to see he is making bi-partisan choices. I would of preferred a democratic candidate ,but i dont think he would be a disaster like G. Bush


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Hard line Trump supporter when Trump does not build a wall hires the world biggest environmentalist and a Indian women to his advisory team


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Voted republican got a New York Democrat


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

Way to go Travis! He's my buddy, bcuz nobody, anywhere, would hire me for a real job, in over 2 years. Man, is nice to be making a dollar doing something. 

**** Whataburger, Tom Thumb, McD's, Family Dollar, CircleK, that security guard company that has the WalMart contract, Racetrac/Raceway, & any other of the pickyass cos I have applied to.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

renbutler said:


> That would be an impressive feat for somebody born in South Africa...


How about somebody born in Kenya?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Isn't TRAVIS the Ride-Sharing CEO who feels that his drivers aren't worth a TIP?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> How about somebody born in Kenya?


I think Obama has been a pretty awful president in most regards, but he was born in Hawaii, if that's what you're referring to.

The Clinton '08 campaign (confirmed by journalists at McClatchy) raised the notion that Obama might have actually been born in Africa. His publisher had earlier reported his birthplace as Kenya because Obama used this supposed foreign birth for advantages such as scholarships. This is one reason why he never released his Columbia University transcripts.

Obama refused to release his Hawaii birth certificate for so long because the "birther" argument made it easy to marginalize his opponents as loonies. He took full political advantage of the situation -- until public opinion started to sway. He no longer saw an advantage to withholding the certificate, so he finally released it.

He was born in Hawaii, but he is was engaged in sleazy events surrounding that fact all along.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Eloen and travis? These 2 alone wana pretty much run ur life. Eloen thinks hes a god the way he talks. Travis is evil maniac. Lets team these 2 wackadoodles together. Eleon wants robots to do u everything and travis wants to take ur way of moveing. Smarthouses provided by uber.


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://thehill.com/policy/technology/310321-trump-names-elon-musk-uber-ceo-to-advisory-team


NOT ONLY THAT:

*Autonomous Car Industry LOVE New Transportation Secretary Nominee*
*Elaine Chao, Trump's nominee for transportation secretary, will wield great power over how driverless cars and other automated vehicles will be regulated - or not.*

The new Sec of Transportation Was secretary of Labor under President George W. Bush, Chao was known not for the rules she crafted and enforced, but for *her free-market approach that was generally hands-off.*
*
For those in Silicon Valley and other tech firms where fears abound about too much government intervention and meddling, that's a big relief.

http://www.govtech.com/fs/Why-the-A...l&utm_source=Act-On+Software&utm_medium=email
*
SDC proliferation is Supported By: The Worldwide Wealthy Top 1% (something to invest in), Industry, Financial Institutions, Federal & State Governments and the General Public.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Cole Hann said:


> NOT ONLY THAT:
> 
> *Autonomous Car Industry LOVE New Transportation Secretary Nominee*
> *Elaine Chao, Trump's nominee for transportation secretary, will wield great power over how driverless cars and other automated vehicles will be regulated - or not.*
> ...


Government and big corps need to stay out of our lives


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Government and big corps need to stay out of our lives


Hello? You're funny! hahahahaha










Just a small FYI: over 68% of USA Uber Drivers received Gov Health Care Subsidies.

Want to guess how many Uber Drivers are on Food Stamps paid for by Gov? (S.N.A.P. Program) http://www.fns.usda.gov/snap/supplemental-nutrition-assistance-program-snap

The Gov is our Daddy, Mommy and Bartender


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Government and big corps need to stay out of our lives


That's actually the precise goal.

Trump is surrounding himself with anti-regulation people. Regulation is the #1 barrier to economic growth.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Eloen and travis? These 2 alone wana pretty much run ur life. Eloen thinks hes a god the way he talks. Travis is evil maniac. Lets team these 2 wackadoodles together. Eleon wants robots to do u everything and travis wants to take ur way of moveing. Smarthouses provided by uber.


You haven't a clue what you're talking about when it comes to Musk. Musk has a game plan. Travis is just a greedy bastard with nothing to offer.

Compared to what you've accomplished, Musk IS a god. ;-)


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

renbutler said:


> That's actually the precise goal.
> 
> Trump is surrounding himself with anti-regulation people. Regulation is the #1 barrier to economic growth.


Exactly. We need more corporate growth. We need more corporate welfare. We don't need clear air, water, or soil to grow our crops. Stupid libs try to put people before money. How dare they.

Besides....god said to go forth and rape and pillage the planet. And we all know since god told republicans to choose money over the health of this ecosystem we need for life.....

I miss the good ol' days when we could toss a match in a river and watch it catch on fire. Yup...those were the days.

Stupid regulations. Who needs them.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Exactly. We need more corporate growth. We need more corporate welfare. We don't need clear air, water, or soil to grow our crops. Stupid libs blah blah blah blah blah


One of the most pointless non sequiturs I've heard in my entire life. Funny how when you hear "regulation," the only thing you can think of is the environment. You've drastically oversimplified this with the tired old "Republicans want you to die" mularkey.

This talking-points nonsense has resulted in massive conservative routs across the country, from state legislatures to the White House. People aren't buying into it anymore.

Adapt, or die (figuratively).


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

renbutler said:


> That's actually the precise goal.
> 
> Trump is surrounding himself with anti-regulation people. Regulation is the #1 barrier to economic growth.


U write like a former Indiana Gov Mike Pence supporter. What a stiff he is.
Wants to turn clock BACK, just like ISIS. Craving the PAST


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Cole Hann said:


> U write like a former Indiana Gov Mike Pence supporter. What a stiff he is.
> Wants to turn clock BACK, just like ISIS. Craving the PAST


Weird post. Not even sure what to do with this.

Come on, folks. Surely you know how to discuss issues with depth and wisdom. No?


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Weird post. Not even sure what to do with this.
> 
> Come on, folks. Surely you know how to discuss issues with depth and wisdom. No?


That's why we elected Mr trump. We crave depth & wisdom. Wake up Hoosier


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

renbutler said:


> That's actually the precise goal.
> 
> Trump is surrounding himself with anti-regulation people. Regulation is the #1 barrier to economic growth.


Not quite Professor, president Elect Trump is surrounding himself with Military Personel. They come with non political military credentials.
Read grasshopper, read !


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Cole Hann said:


> Not quite Professor, president Elect Trump is surrounding himself with Military Personel. They come with non political military credentials.
> Read grasshopper, read !


Heh, grasshopper. Hilarious stuff there.

If you've done your reading, you'd know that the generals are in military-related positions (derp).

I'm talking about economic advisers -- the people who will address economic regulations.

Seriously, man. Bring some depth and information to the conversation. Otherwise, you'll just have to go on ignore.


----------

